# 1 Iphone 2 Computer mit Itunes



## Bullz (17. Juli 2010)

iphone 3gs jailbreakt. Appsynch ist installiert

hallo, und zwar habe ich bisher mein Iphone immer an meinen Heimlaptop angesteckt. Dort ist auch alles Synchronisiert etc. 

würde jetzt gern das Iphone auf meinem Destoprechner anstecken. Ein Freund meinte aber das es dann zu Probleme kommen könnte. Im schlechtesten Fall löscht mir Itunes alle Programme weg die nicht über Appstore geladen wurden.

*hust* das will ich nicht ^^. Kann ich gar normal das iphone an mein 2 tes Itunes anhängen und es wird 0 Probleme geben oder muss ich doch auf etwas achten ?

danke cya


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2010)

Schwere Probleme wird es nicht geben.
Du musst deinen 2. Rechner einfach aktivieren, dann lässt iTunes dir die Apps im Normalfall auch drauf.
Die Musik und die Videos werden bei einem Sync aber gelöscht, außer du deaktivierst die Option in iTunes. Was vielleicht helfen kann, ist wenn du die Mediatheken zusammenlegest. Da gibt es auch eine Option in iTunes


----------



## Torsley (17. Juli 2010)

was auch klappen könnte ist das du einfach beiden itunes die gleiche bibliothek zuweist. ich weiß gar nicht mehr da gab es einen trick. beim itunes starten shift gedrückt halten oder so dann kam nen dialog wo du den bibliotheken ordner angeben kannst. bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## Bullz (18. Juli 2010)

bin gerade bisi auf den Schlauch. Ich hier 1 iphone 1 Pc daheim ( der Pc mit dem itunes oben das schon verwendet wurde und 1 pc Wohnung der ein frisches Itunes hat.

Was passiert wenn ich mich jetzt mit meinem Appstore Account einlogge und das Iphone anschließe. Gibt eine Atombombenexplosion ? Oder löscht ihr mir alle Apps oder überträgt er WIEDER brav alle Apps vom iphone auf den Computer und ich kann ganz normal weiterarbeiten mit dem itunes ?


----------



## LordRevan (18. Juli 2010)

Nicht automatisch synchronisieren lassen, sondern erst "Einkäufe vom iPod übertragen" lassen (bei dir ists wahrscheinlich das iPhone...), danach kannste synchronisieren, dann sind deine Programme nämlich aufm PC und aufm iPod/iPhone.


----------



## Bullz (19. Juli 2010)

per pm wurde mir gesagt das ich iTunes-Nummern angleichen muss mit einem HEX Editor. Dann sollte es gehen.

Kann einer wirklich bestätigen was nun richtig ist ?


----------

